# WinCC V6.2 + CP343-1 Lean



## franzlurch (19 Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich will eine Ethernet verbindung zwischen meiner S7-300 und WinCC aufbauen. Ich habe nur eine alte 314IFM CPU daher nutze ich den 
DP343-1Lean als Kommunikationsprozessor. Der Zugriff mit dem Simatic Manager klappt einwandfrei. In WinCC habe ich das ganze über die Simatic S7 Protocol Suite versucht (Industrial Ethernet). Kann mir  jemand sagen, was ich bei den Verbindungseigenschaften als Ethernet Adresse einstellen muß. Da stehen nämlich 6Blöcke á 2 Zahlen dirn????? Rack Nummer ist klar. Steckplatz Nummer CPU oder CP??? Danke schon im Vorraus,


Christian


----------



## vierlagig (19 Juni 2008)

6 blöcke á zwei zahlen? klingt irgendwie nach der *MAC-Adresse*, oder?


----------



## franzlurch (19 Juni 2008)

Hi Vierlagig,

ja das war auch mein erster Gedanke. Dann hab ich gesehen, dass auf dem CP auch eine Kombination von 6Blöcken á 2 Zahlen/Buchstaben steht.
00-0E-8C-9A-C7-D0 hab ich mal eingegeben funktioniert aber leider auch nicht. Für mich ist ne Ethernet Adresse 192.168.0.1 oder sowas!

Hab mal ein Bild dazu8 gemacht, wie das ganze Standard mäßif aussieht.


Christian


----------



## pylades (19 Juni 2008)

Moin,

nimm TCP/IP aus der S7 Protokoll Suite.
Neue Verbindung und dann die IP deines CP.

Pylades


----------



## vierlagig (19 Juni 2008)

aus *WinCC V6 Communication Manual*


----------



## franzlurch (19 Juni 2008)

Dankeschön.


----------



## franzlurch (19 Juni 2008)

Problem ist nur, dass ich bei diesem CP keine MAC Adresse einstellen kann.


----------



## franzlurch (19 Juni 2008)

@pylades

TCP/IP aus der S7 Protokoll Suite funtioniert leider auch nicht. Habe die IP meines CP´s eigegeben 192.168.0.1 und als Steckplatz einmal die des CP´s und ienmal die der CPU funktioniert leider beides nicht.


Christian


----------



## franzlurch (19 Juni 2008)

Kann es sein, dass es vielleicht mit einem CP343-1 Lean nicht funktioniert sondern nur mit einem CP343-1??


----------



## vierlagig (19 Juni 2008)

franzlurch schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass es vielleicht mit einem CP343-1 Lean nicht funktioniert sondern nur mit einem CP343-1??



IMHO muß das mit dem LEAN gehen...



> Passen im "WinCC Variablenhaushalt > Industrial Ethernet > rechte Maustaste > Systemparameter > Register "unit"" die Einstellungen für den log.Gerätenamen


???


----------



## franzlurch (19 Juni 2008)

Was sollte da dann drin stehe , der Gerätenahme des CP´s???


----------



## pylades (19 Juni 2008)

franzlurch schrieb:


> @pylades
> 
> TCP/IP aus der S7 Protokoll Suite funtioniert leider auch nicht. Habe die IP meines CP´s eigegeben 192.168.0.1 und als Steckplatz einmal die des CP´s und ienmal die der CPU funktioniert leider beides nicht.
> 
> ...



Habe gerade ein Projekt mit WinCC 6.2 und CP 343 Lean (funktionstüchtig) abgeliefert.


----------



## franzlurch (19 Juni 2008)

Sorry vierlagig war ne sau dumme frage. Kann sien das es das war, da hat was ganz anderes dringestanden als mein netzwerkkartentreiber.


----------



## vierlagig (19 Juni 2008)

du könntest den haken bei "Automatisch einstellen" setzen oder den Namen aus der PG/PC Verbindung nehmen ... aber das steht ja auch alles in dem Handbuch, welches ich erst verlinkt habe und das du dir sicher schon zu Gemüte führst ...


----------



## franzlurch (19 Juni 2008)

Endlich eben funtioniert´s. Hat an der falschen Unit gelegen. Danke Jungs für eure Hilfe.

Chris


----------



## Ralle (19 Juni 2008)

franzlurch schrieb:


> Problem ist nur, dass ich bei diesem CP keine MAC Adresse einstellen kann.



Wie einstellen? Eine MAC-Adresse bekommt die CP vom Hersteller, die kannst du eigentlich nicht selbst verstellen (im Normalfall).


----------



## Hoyt (19 Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen



Ralle schrieb:


> Wie einstellen? Eine MAC-Adresse bekommt die CP vom Hersteller, die kannst du eigentlich nicht selbst verstellen (im Normalfall).



So viel ich weiss, kann man nur bei der LEAN die MAC-Adresse nicht einstellen.
Ich denke der Grund dafür ist ,weil die LEAN kein ISO-Protokoll kann.

Siehe hier: https://mall.automation.siemens.com...ldersopen=-4331-1-4332-4343-4346-&jumpto=4346

Bei verwendung des ISO-Protokolles (Kommunikation nur über MAC-Adressen) kann es Sinn machen die MAC-Adressen fest einzustellen.

Wir verwenden heute immer noch das ISO-Protokoll für die Kommunikation zwischen  S7 und S5. Beim austausch eines CP's (z.B. in der S7-Steuerung) darf sich die MAC-Adresse nicht ändern, da die MAC-Adresse auch im S5-CP hinterlegt ist. Wenn hier die MAC-Werkseinstellung beibehalten würde, so müsten bei einem CP austausch also immer alle Kommunikationspartner umkonfiguriert werden.


Gruss Hoyt


----------



## Ralle (19 Juni 2008)

Du kannst die MAC des Partners eingeben, aber nicht die eigene MAC abändern, oder?


----------



## Hoyt (19 Juni 2008)

Hallo Ralle



Ralle schrieb:


> Du kannst die MAC des Partners eingeben, aber nicht die eigene MAC abändern, oder?



In den Eigenschaften des CP's kannst du die MAC Adresse einsellen. (Zuerst links oben Hacken setzen!) siehe Anhang

Habe hier leider nur dieses Bild gefunden. (Keine S7-Software hier zuhause)

Achtung: geht aber nicht bei allen CP's

Gruss Hoyt


----------



## argv_user (20 Juni 2008)

Sinn und Zweck der einstellbaren MAC-Adresse ist primär,
den Baugruppentausch in ISO-Netzen zu erleichtern bzw.
überhaupt erst zu ermöglichen.

Ich dachte auch immer, die MAC-Adresse sei eine Konstante,
es ist aber offensichtlich nicht so.

Sogar bei meinem Linux-PC kann ich die MAC-Adresse einstellen...


----------

